# [SOLVED] Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

Howdy, folks. I've been scavenging the 'Net to try and find a solution for this, but no good. As such, I am pleading some assistance from all of you here in this fine forum!

I purchased Borderlands 2 as part of the 2k pack, and when I was first trying to install it, it would appear in my Steam list as available, but no files were actually downloaded for the game, and I got an error telling me it couldn't find the .exe file. I waited a day and restarted Steam, and the install began, so that issue wasn't much.

After it finished installing however, I still couldn't play; now any time I try starting the game, I get to the first (once or twice second) intro movie, and it crashes with a generic Windows crash. Here's a list of things I've tried, as I have found throughout the internet.

- Verify Integrity of Game Cache (Usually 5 files, occasionally 2, sometimes none)
- Disable Steam Cloud
- Disable Steam Community in-game
- Modify WillowEngine.ini to disable Intro movies
- Delete Borderlands 2 Documents folders
- Download profile.bin
- Reinstall Borderlands 2
- Restart Computer
- Run several things out of Borderlands 2's Redist folder
- Contact Tech Support (No response)
- Bang head against wall

There've been a couple other things as well, though they don't come immediately to mind at the moment. Windows error as follows;


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	Borderlands2.exe
> Application Version:	1.0.20.36428
> ...


I should also mention that the Intro movies do not continue to play in the background, either in sound or video, as has been reported on several other cases.

I'm running a Windows Vista 32 bit OS with 3g RAM, and aside from a bit of a heat problem, haven't had any issues with other games- with the exception of Dragon Age: Origins, which does roughly the same thing (and isn't currently installed), and, interestingly, the first Borderlands as well (acquired in the same pack.)

Borderlands 1, though, gives me a Runtime error.
Runtime Error!
Program: c:\program files\...
R6025
- pure virtual function call

No idea what that means, and I haven't looked into it at the time of this posting.

At any rate, I've tried quite a lot of things, but nothing has worked for me thus far. Anybody want to lend a hand? I've attached a dxdiag to this post.

Edit; I looked at the DxDiag and noticed it says I have DX11? I should only have nine, as far as I know.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

What is the brand and wattage of your PSU??


----------



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

I have a standard DELL power supply, with a wattage of 750. It's not the one that came with the computer, as that one sort of died on me a couple months ago. The new one has been working just fine, though.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

When was the last time you cleaned out your system. You know get some canned air and get all the dust out. I had a 5770 not so long ago and mine was a bit of a dust eater. I think you should try to pull it out and shoot some canned air into it. that should help


----------



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

I've cleaned it out not too long ago- 'course, my fan doesn't run very well anymore, but I'm fairly certain that's not why it's crashing. The computer runs other games well enough as long as I keep it cool, but Borderlands, either 1 or 2, do not run at all. Is there something else it could be?


----------



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

Giving this a bump... still unable to play. I've yet to receive any sort of tech support response from either 2K or Steam, either.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

Please post the full list of temperatures and voltages from BIOS and while running a fullscreen game so we can compare the idle and stressed performance.

If you've got a faulty fan, it needs to be replaced before doing anything else.

If you're getting Steam cache errors that keep coming back, it could be a problem with your hard drive. Run the diagnostics program to test.

What was the problem with the old PSU? Did it cause graphics artifacts and crashes, or did it just pop and die? It could have damaged your graphics card.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

you should have dx11 not 9.

Sounds like you have a heat/power issue.


----------



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Crashing on Startup*

2K Tech support finally got back to me- turns out it was my keyboard, of all things. My G15 had some faulty programming that was trying to open an interface with the game and it was crashing it.

I DO have a faulty fan and I AM planning to replace it, as it has reached a point where it almost doesn't work at all anymore, but I was trying to figure out why the game wasn't working while I shop for a new fan or card or computer (depending.)

So, this is solved. Thank you all for the help!


----------

